# Macro begginer - am I doing it right?



## Angel301p (Jun 26, 2016)

Hi, I'm new to macro photography (3 days) and I would like to get some feedback. Am I doing it right? Thing is pictures are kinda blury, is it maybe because I'm using smartphone and I put lens (13 mm) 10x macro shots?

I will post links so you can check it out 

Screenshot

Screenshot

Screenshot

Screenshot

Screenshot

Screenshot

Screenshot

Screenshot

Screenshot

Screenshot

Screenshot


----------



## jaomul (Jun 26, 2016)

I won't open the links, but what you explain is basically putting a magnifying glass in front of a lens. The result will never be great. You'd do way better with a cheap camera that has a macro mode


----------



## Angel301p (Jun 26, 2016)

Why wouldn't you open the links? Virus? Why would I even do it. It's just lightshot, I don't know why does it write screenshot instead of link.
I would really like some feedback on pictures.


----------



## jaomul (Jun 26, 2016)

You will probably find most people here wont open the links. Photos can be posted directly to threads, or better, if you use a site such as flickr, they can be embedded into threads


----------



## Angel301p (Jun 26, 2016)

Ok, I didn't have time to post pictures directly so it was easier for me to screenshot.
Will upload them later.


----------



## Angel301p (Jun 26, 2016)




----------



## jcdeboever (Jun 26, 2016)

I like the soft quality to them. I would continue to pursue it.


----------



## Angel301p (Jun 27, 2016)

Thx so much 
Anybody else?


----------



## jaomul (Jun 27, 2016)

Some are really nice, particularly the third violet coloured flower. 

I still think though that a proper lens that focus close may give better results than a magnifying one, but there's no doubt you did a good job here


----------



## Angel301p (Jun 28, 2016)

Ty a lot 
Atm I will stick to current lenses but later I will check it out.


----------

